# Drum/Disc Sander



## Kevin_May (Jan 23, 2012)

*Help / Input request - Speeds for Drum & Disc Sander I plan to build.*

Jocks, I need your help with determining the Drum diameter for a sander I plan to build. (see earlier post for image).

The issue is that I have two options (sizes of steel tubing I have) for the diameter of the drum, either 4-1/2" or 6-5/8".

The design of my Drum/Disc sander has both the drum and the disc mounted on the same shaft. This allows me to drive both with a single 2HP, 1725rpm motor I have.

The primary decision I am faced with is which size drum to build. The size of the drum affects the linear speed of the sanding surface. Searching the web, I believe that the majority of sanders have linear speeds of between 2000 and 2300 ft/min. Disc sanders almost all turn at 1725rpm, regardless of size. (I plan that my disc will be 16" diameter).

The following are the speeds of two basic choices I have been studying:

Motor rpm Pulley ratio Shaft/Disc rpm Drum size Drum surface/linear sanding speed-feet/min
or
1725 5:4 2156 4-1/2" 2032

1725 4:5 1380 6-5/8" 2400

The ratios above were selected to get the drum speed near what I think to be correct, with the disc speed varying quite a bit. I'm thinking that the 1380rpm may be fine for the disc, especially considering I'll have a 16" diameter. Also, I assume the larger drum diameter would assist with heat dissipation. As I have never operated a drum sander before, my questions to you are really focused on the effects of the speed and diameter on the drum.

Thanks for reading. Hopefully my question is clear. Thanks in advance for any input you can provide.

Kevin


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Kevin_May said:


> *Help / Input request - Speeds for Drum & Disc Sander I plan to build.*
> 
> Jocks, I need your help with determining the Drum diameter for a sander I plan to build. (see earlier post for image).
> 
> ...


Not sure about the disc sander, but if you use hook and loop sandpaper you will have no problem with heat on the drum sander part. 
My shop made V-drum sander spins faster than what most people recommend and I have no problem with heat.


----------



## Kevin_May (Jan 23, 2012)

*Sander design is complete, construction has begun*

Two months in, progress has been made, but of course, not as fast as I would of liked.

Figuring out the motors and drives has been the most difficult part of this project. I have been trying to keep the out of pocket cost as low as I could, and provide the power and control that a sander project of this magnitude needs. I had ordered a 2hp 1ph motor on ebay, but that fell through when the motor was damaged by UPS.

Since then, what I stumbled upon was a motor controller that uses 220v 1ph input to drive a 240v 3ph motor, and provides speed control as well. This as allowed me to use some surplus 3ph motors that were available where I work.

The conveyor is driven by a very small motor, which had a 100:1 ratio gearbox. I have the conveyor assembled and tested and it works well.

For the drum and disc drive motor, I have found a 3hp 3ph motor. I will order the motor controller this week. This will also give me speed control on the drum.

I have the frame about 80% complete, with several of the components for the conveyor lift ready as well. I'm currently waiting on a few parts that the expert machinist here at work will help me with. I hope to be complete within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

Kevin_May said:


> *Sander design is complete, construction has begun*
> 
> Two months in, progress has been made, but of course, not as fast as I would of liked.
> 
> ...


What ambition. A must see for sure.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Kevin_May said:


> *Sander design is complete, construction has begun*
> 
> Two months in, progress has been made, but of course, not as fast as I would of liked.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of making it a drum AND disk sander! I am also building a drum sander right now. I may have to consider this.


----------

